# A Long Life Ahead...



## Aerrow (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been suffering from IBS for three years, since I was 18. I've been thinking alot about how I still have a long life left to live and it scares me. Every day I am afraid of the pain that my IBS brings and as a result I dont eat much a diversity of foods. How can someone cope with the knowledge that he/she has a long and painful road laid out before them where the only sign of relief from the chronic illness is sweet sweet death?


----------



## Jill G (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you had IBS from a young age too. But trust me I have thought about ending this life too. But don't do it. Think how devastated your loved ones will be. We have been given life, there must be some reason to go on living.Don't give up, fight this disease. Maybe in some years there will be a cure. We have to be strong.


----------



## 604 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aerrow said:


> I've been suffering from IBS for three years, since I was 18. I've been thinking alot about how I still have a long life left to live and it scares me. Every day I am afraid of the pain that my IBS brings and as a result I dont eat much a diversity of foods. How can someone cope with the knowledge that he/she has a long and painful road laid out before them where the only sign of relief from the chronic illness is sweet sweet death?


Its sad to say, but I feel the same way, a life time of pain, worth it? Doesn't seem like it most of the time, to my anyways.


----------



## Cb-ibsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Aerrow said:


> I've been suffering from IBS for three years, since I was 18. I've been thinking alot about how I still have a long life left to live and it scares me. Every day I am afraid of the pain that my IBS brings and as a result I dont eat much a diversity of foods. How can someone cope with the knowledge that he/she has a long and painful road laid out before them where the only sign of relief from the chronic illness is sweet sweet death?


Contemplate it everyday! I figure it's a sick joke. I will live to be 90 years old but be miserable everyday. I am going on 7 years with ibs and it does go in spurts where I feel great and where I feel terrible. Some times it's months at a time and it's easy to get negative. Try and stay positive.


----------



## MuffinVan (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm new to the IBS world and still learning, so if my tip is ridiculous, don't mind me.







(Do small amounts of food cause symptoms to increase?) If not, maybe you can try making smaller recipes to increase your food diversity. There should be recipe converters on the internet...or try taking foods you can eat and making something different out of them- did you know you can mash almost any veggie into the consistency of mashed potatoes and they taste almost just as good? I can't eat mashed potatoes too often, but give me cauliflower potatoes any day! Maybe try experimenting with herbs? You pinpointed food diversity so maybe that's something you can focus on- instead of eternally not eating







It's small things that make it more manageable. http://www.food.com/cookbook/ibs-safe-recipes-84497http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/recipesmforibs/Irritable_Bowel_Syndrome_Recipes.htmhttp://ibs.about.com/od/recipes/Recipes_for_IBS.htm...or maybe I'm completely off track, which happens quite often too







Regardless, I hope the sun shines for you again soon


----------

